# L1 Visa



## mm905 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi there, I will be doing an intracompany transfer (currently work for a Canadian bank that has offices/subsidiaries in Chicago). I believe we have a blanket petition because we have many employees that transfer to the US each year (meet the requirements of over $25 million in assets, 30,000+ employees, etc). 

My question is: how will my husband accompany me (will he be covered by this blanket petition or separate L1 type of application). Also, will he be able to apply for a Form I-765, Application for Employment Authorization if I get transferred by the blanket petition. He technically doesn't need to work because my salary will be enough to support both of us and our 2 year old daughter but I can't see him not working for the 2 years I will be there as he will be extremely bored. 

I will check with our HR department as well but they are extremely slow at responding. Hoping someone here can provide a faster response. Thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

he will get an L-2 visa once n the US he can apply for a n EAD and then get a SSN ... he will need your marriafg cert


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need to include him in the visa application so that he gets an L2 visa.

He is allowed to work on this visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

L2 is his easiest solution. The company can apply for his EAD (Employment Authorization Document) with the L2. Otherwise it will take about 90 days and a few dollars.

How to speed HR up? Call the top.


----------



## mm905 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you for the responses. When you say "the company can apply for his EAD" would that be my company or a prospective company that he would work for? 

Also, we're not legally married just common law. We've been together for 7 years, own a home and have a daughter together. Is this recognized in the US? In the past, we have had declarations notarized to confirm our common law marriage - would that work? We never really went ahead with getting it done officially because we figured "if it ain't broke don't fix it".


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mm905 said:


> Thank you for the responses. When you say "the company can apply for his EAD" would that be my company or a prospective company that he would work for?
> 
> Also, we're not legally married just common law. We've been together for 7 years, own a home and have a daughter together. Is this recognized in the US? In the past, we have had declarations notarized to confirm our common law marriage - would that work? We never really went ahead with getting it done officially because we figured "if it ain't broke don't fix it".



Us immigration does not recognize common law. 
Your employer can apply for your spouse's L2 and EAD at the same time or he can apply for it after receiving the L2.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you may find the EAD has to be applied for in the US 
by the individual...biometric are also taken


----------



## mm905 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks. Will it look suspicious if I go ahead and get legally married before I transfer? Like I said we've been together for some time just never got it officially done. I don't want US Customs and Immigration thinking I was doing anything shady...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mm905 said:


> Thanks. Will it look suspicious if I go ahead and get legally married before I transfer? Like I said we've been together for some time just never got it officially done. I don't want US Customs and Immigration thinking I was doing anything shady...


It is still "we" get married, is it not:>) No marriage certificate no L2 at this point.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mm905 said:


> Thanks. Will it look suspicious if I go ahead and get legally married before I transfer? Like I said we've been together for some time just never got it officially done. I don't want US Customs and Immigration thinking I was doing anything shady...


I don't think you are doing anything shady ...... just trying to make things one heck of a lot easier for yourselves.


----------

